# TT training



## Flying_Monkey (18 Mar 2012)

The weather has improved enough here that I was able to get out on my TT bike for the first time this year. I did my standard rolling 52km training run. It wasn't fast (just under 1 hour 40), but I wasn't really pushing it (not that I could today). But the important thing is that I'm out there!


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (20 Mar 2012)

It all starts with the first ride. I just bought my wetsuit from the wiggle sale, i'll be starting my sea swimming training this week  .. then in a fortnight its onto block training.


----------



## Arsen Gere (20 Mar 2012)

I've been working in the garage of pain on a turbo while waiting for Planet-X to give me a spec for a bike. I wanted an Exocet II, I visited the shop, got measured up and waited 2 months to be told what size and spec would be appropraite. After sending emails and phone call I got nothing.
I wanted something to race on this season so I've bought a Focus Chrono from my LBS.
I've not had a chance to really try it but I'm going to give it a run at the Stokesley duathlon this Sunday.


----------



## Ian H (20 Mar 2012)

I'm still at the _wheezing-up-hills-thinking-I'm-too-old-for-this_ stage, much like last year, and the year before. Still, I have a 24 to prepare for.


----------



## YahudaMoon (20 Mar 2012)

Ian H said:


> I'm still at the _wheezing-up-hills-thinking-I'm-too-old-for-this_ stage, much like last year, and the year before. Still, I have a 24 to prepare for.


 
Me as well

Which 24 are you doing as I think there's a few

Im sprint circuit training tonight


----------



## Ian H (20 Mar 2012)

Just the one I believe: Mersey Roads.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Mar 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> I've been working in the garage of pain on a turbo while waiting for Planet-X to give me a spec for a bike. I wanted an Exocet II, I visited the shop, got measured up and waited 2 months to be told what size and spec would be appropraite. After sending emails and phone call I got nothing.


 
That's odd, they are usually great. I have a Planet-X (Stealth) and I love it to bits and I've had plenty of other parts off them over the years.


----------

